# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  How to design a table with adjacent cities?

## sqlfish

I'd appreciate some help to my little problem: 

There are pairs of items that are connected, like adjacent cities. A rough example (maybe geographically unprecise): 

table Adjacent
city1 | city2
-----------------
NYC | Jersey City
Jersey City | Hoboken
Chicago | Oak Park

Is this the best way to design that table? What's the best way to get all adjacent cities for a city?

----------


## skhanal

That should work.

----------

